# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  look what I found - Aphyosemion striatum Lambaréné

## hwchoy

Look what I found in a plastic bag at a Bukit Merah bus stop, yet again! a pair of _Aphyosemion striatum_ Lambaréné  :Jump for joy:   :Jump for joy:   :Jump for joy:  


*Aphyosemion striatum Lambaréné*

----------


## armani

wow.. nice fish...

----------


## yokogi

wa sure or not? so good can find free fishies i also wan......

----------


## stormhawk

They were handed to Choy for photography purposes by a friend who bred them and are not meant to be freebies for anybody.  :Cool:

----------


## bullosa

Very nice pictures. Keep it coming....lol.

----------


## benny

Pretty!!! I want!!!

Honestly, these species hardly makes it to the shops. And those in the shops are quite badly discolored already, probably due to too much inbreeding.

Sometime, I wish the commercial breeders will take pride in their livestocks and strengthen the gene pool by adding wild/new specimens. Commercially farmed _Corydoras panda_ is another example. They look so feeble and hardly last very long.

Cheers,

----------


## hwchoy

> Pretty!!! I want!!!
> 
> Honestly, these species hardly makes it to the shops. And those in the shops are quite badly discolored already, probably due to too much inbreeding.


that's why must hunt around the bus-stops  :Smile:   :Grin:

----------


## stormhawk

Benny, if you want to get your hands on them you're welcome to join us for the killie gathering on the 28th of May, Saturday at Eco-culture/Cichlids Forever.

I believe some or a single pair of this species with location will be available on that day.  :Smile:

----------


## benny

> Benny, if you want to get your hands on them you're welcome to join us for the killie gathering on the 28th of May, Saturday at Eco-culture/Cichlids Forever.
> 
> I believe some or a single pair of this species with location will be available on that day.


Would love to, but have made arrangements to go to Aquarama that weekend. Looks like I have to miss this one.

Cheers,

----------


## RonWill

Benny, the Gathering is on a Saturday and there's still Sunday. If you can confirm, even a brief visit (HA!), then I'll go dig into my tanks and see what I can come up with  :Grin:  So how?

BTW, there will also a few species, for display only, and I'll bet you've never seen these before. Bring your gear along (Choy too!) and I'll make it worth your while. See you then?

----------


## hwchoy

Ronnie, make sure the glass is clean  :Smile:

----------


## benny

> Benny, the Gathering is on a Saturday and there's still Sunday. If you can confirm, even a brief visit (HA!), then I'll go dig into my tanks and see what I can come up with  So how?
> 
> BTW, there will also a few species, for display only, and I'll bet you've never seen these before. Bring your gear along (Choy too!) and I'll make it worth your while. See you then?


Ok. I'll try to pop by with Mr. Tree and Nonn if I can make it. The picture of Arowana and killifishes has been sent to you via PM.

Cheers,

----------

